# Doxycycline and IBS-D



## srg914 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi all...52 year old male here, been suffering with IBS-D since my early 20's. Have tried all the usual meds, (bentyl, librax, etc.), all make me feel like I still need to go but can't. I was recently diagnosed with prostatitis and was put on doxycycline, 100mg. twice a day. Now normally, antibotics kill my stomach, and produce IBS attacks, but this one actually constipates me quite badly. So bad, in fact, that after three days of not going at all, I had to take dulcolax to empty out. Was wondering if I used a smaller dosage, say 20 mg twice a day, if this would be a feasible solution to my IBS-D problem. Not sure of the potential long term health risks. Any thoughts??? Thanks for your replies, and best wishes to all who are affected by IBS.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

Doxy is good at killing certain D-causing amoebas. Could it be you have undiagnosed infection? This happened to me 4 or 5 years ago. Stool tests showed some fairly rare and only occasionally pathogenic amoeba. Doxy put me into great shape within 4 days.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

On Edge said:


> Doxy is good at killing certain D-causing amoebas. Could it be you have undiagnosed infection? This happened to me 4 or 5 years ago. Stool tests showed some fairly rare and only occasionally pathogenic amoeba. Doxy put me into great shape within 4 days.


I am currently on Doxycycline and I'm finding it constipates me to the point of quite bad pain. I'm also having to use stool softeners to help me go,although I still have the need to go every day and the feelings that tell me I need to go several times a day.Its doing very well in clearing up my UTI but giving me a yeast infection at the same time,so from one pain to another.


----------

